# Waiting on biopsy results...



## cdepaola (Nov 15, 2010)

Its been along time since I've been on the forum and I wish I would have returned for better reasons.

Sometime ago my 5 year old Cletus developed a very large fluid filled "tumor" on his tail. When I say large I mean about baseball sized. On our first trip to the vet, they were able to aspirate the tumor and sent out this fluid for testing which came back as inconclusive. Of course the recommendation was to remove the tumor and send it out for testing. Unfortunately at the time I was in and out of the hospital myself with problems related to a kidney transplant I received a few years earlier. Additionally, Cletus had already had 4 previous surgeries for elbow and knee dysplasia which put a financial strain on us.

This leads us to today.... About a week ago we once again drained the tumor, shrinking it significantly. However several days later the tumor had greatly increased in size and it quickly became apparent that Cletus was running a fever. A return trip to the vet wasn't good and we were informed that his tail would need to be amputated and that the infection appeared to be rather bad. 

So today my poor guy had his tail amputated leaving only a stub of about an inch. He's gotten three or four doses of IV antibiotics as well as some cipro to go home with, for now. He's also on an anti-inflammatory as well as a Fentanyl patch. 

So now its sit and wait time to find out what type of infection he has and how bad it is as well as for the biopsy results to come back. I feel so bad for Cletus, he just can't seem to catch a break...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for all that you have been through with Cletus. Fingers crossed that he will pull through this. Please share some pictures when you have a chance.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, this is very upsetting. Losing a tail has to be major, emotionally as well as physically, for all. Hopefully since they took his tail, they got alll of the infection or whatever else might have been going on? I sure hope so. Cletus does deserve a break, and so do you! 

We'll sit and wait and worry with you....


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sorry you are going through this. here's hoping for a quick recovery.

My girls have stub tails (Old English Sheepdogs). Not only don't we have to worry about the damage from incredibly strong tail sweeps, but their whole rear end wiggles - very cute. So after the tail heals, enjoy the wiggle butt!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> So after the tail heals, enjoy the wiggle butt!


Awww, see? The glass is half full


----------



## cdepaola (Nov 15, 2010)

Woohoo!!! I'm happy to report that the tumor on my buddy's tail was not cancer, just a monster cyst that got badly infected...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank goodness! Whenever I read the beautiful words "no cancer" in relationship to a golden, my heart lifts. Congratulations.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you. No tail is no big deal compared to having cancer! Praying his tail heals well and the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy, happy wiggle dance here in cletus' honor.: Mine wiggle butt isn't as cute as his is I'm sure.:uhoh: In fact it is downright scary.

I am truly so very happy for you.:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh Thank Goodness!!! Now you can breathe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My friend has a golden that had to have his tail amputated and his butt wiggle is so cute. Thank goodness Cletus doesnt have cancer and now can enjoy life wiggling that cute butt. 

Hope you and him are both feeling better.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear Cletus' tumor did NOT turn out to be cancer! YAY


----------

